

First ever official ReactOS laptop - jeditobe
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vw7aOCJiaX8

======
jeditobe
in russian:

[http://habrahabr.ru/company/reactos/blog/261313/](http://habrahabr.ru/company/reactos/blog/261313/)

